# Question on briggs 8bh



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

Can someone tell me when the 8bh briggs engines were made? I got an old dunlap self propelled mower at a yard sale this morning and am trying to figure out how old it is.

The tags number are

Model: 8 b h
Type: 904074
Serial: 423158

It will start for a second or two with gas in the carb, but wont stay running, I am hoping its something simple like a dirty gas tank or clogged fuel line.

Any help is most appreciated!!


Thanks



Justin


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

1955 to 1958


----------

